# Documentation showing CPT code reimbursment using 80 modifier



## phillirk (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there a data or documentation/table website, which someone could direct me to where it would show if a particular CPT code could be reimbursed using modifier -80 (assistant surgeon)?  

Realizing different carriers may or may reimburse, I was hoping to show my surgeon if Medicare would pay or not using the cms.gov website table, but I can't find what I am looking for there.  

Thank you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 8, 2011)

Click on:Payment Policy Indicators and follow the rest of the prompts.  Once you enter your CPT code(s), it will provide the assistant surgeon status.


https://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-criteria.aspx


----------



## mburke81 (Mar 24, 2011)

*policy*

cms fee schedule search shows all modifiers allowed for cpt's.  It is a good site as well.:


----------

